
Gauging Gates’s Health Grants Five Years In - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/21/health/21gates.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
apu
This is a fascinating look at some of the science that has been funded, but
also I found 2 meta-points interesting:

1\. The fact that there is such careful evaluation going on is reassuring. But
then this was to be expected from Gates.

2\. They're also ratcheting down the size of each grant and increasing the
number of grants -- exactly the approach that YC has been promoting.
Obviously, there are many differences, but I see the same trend of
"diversification" (for lack of a better term) at work.

